# Fungus mold on stick



## SHARK (Feb 18, 2020)

I have recently acquired a L3 Ghost mantis and am keeping him in a jar until he gets big enough for my Exo Terra 8x8x12 vivarium. The substrate was purchased on Amazon, and I have had no problems with it. I got a stick from outside and baked it in the oven at 250 (degrees F) for a few hours before putting the stick in the jar. Yesterday when I woke up, I noticed a bunch of white, spiky, hair-like mold growing from the stick. I cleaned it with a wet tissue and bristle brush, but the next morning it was back. I have heard that spring-tails are a good option for eating mold on substrate, but will they also clean my stick? Also the Exo Terra vivarium has a glass door, and I imagine a spring-tail could slip through the crack. Would that be an issue or will they remain inside the enclosure? Any other options for keeping mold/fungus off the stick? Thanks.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 19, 2020)

Your humidity is too high. Get some better ventilation. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 19, 2020)

They will eat it, but will try to leave if food goes away. The humidity level is high, and most sticks will mold, try a hardwood stick or a fake one is better.


----------



## SHARK (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks for the replies hibiscusmile and mantisgirl13. I am looking into a humidity gauge to make sure I am not misting too much.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 19, 2020)

How much/often do you mist?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## mantisfan101 (Apr 1, 2020)

Humidity for inevrtebrates is completely irrelevant with a couple exceptions(worms, snails, etc). Just mist twice a day for L1-L2, then once a day for L3-L4, and then a couple times a week from then on till adulthood. You can mist more often around molting time or if you’re trying to get the females to turn green. There is really no way for the mantids to absorb moisture from the atmosphere, they need to be able to actually consume water in order to properly hydrate themselves.


----------

